# Thailändische Schriftzeichen



## GeCKo1234 (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in Office 2003 mit Thailändischen Schriftzeichen schreiben?
Geht das überhaubt oder brauche ich dazu ein bestimmtes PlugIn oder so?

Falls es nicht o einfach ist kann mir vielleicht einer schnell folgendes in Thai scheiben:

S
I
M
O
N

Am besten in 35pt und fett.

Danke schonmal,
GeCko


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Du (und jeder der Dein Dokument auf Thai angezeigt bekommen soll) musst eine Thailändische Schrift (True Type Font) installiert haben.
Ggf. würde ich den Schriftzug als Bild anlegen und so in das Dokument einbinden.
Die einzigste Schrift die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe, ist diese.
Evtl. hilft Dir auch diese Seite weiter.
Ansonsten..... googeln, googeln, googeln.....

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## GeCKo1234 (8. Juli 2006)

Hi,
Danke die Thai- Schrift war genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Vielen Danke dafür!

mfg
GeCko


----------

